# Sprinkler head recommendations



## rmorita (9 mo ago)

I've been using the cheapest pop up sprinkler heads that I can find at Home Depot and I'm noticing that there are dry spots surrounding each head. I'm considering swapping them out for Rain Bird U-Series heads because of the dual spray. Are there any other models or brands that give good short coverage?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Most likely this is a head spacing issue and not a problem with the specific head type. The sprinklers should have 100% overlap so that the spray from one head will reach to the heads around it.


----------

